# 240sx Carbon fiber center console cover



## Carbonator (Feb 23, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...=8040931890&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1

Have the following forsale. thanks


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Carbonator said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...=8040931890&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1
> 
> Have the following forsale. thanks


That's hot, got anymore? I'm looking for 2 of them.


----------

